# Brenner nimmt keine Rohlinge mehr an



## Chrisso (13. April 2005)

Hi,
Ich habe  den Brenner BTC BCE4012IM.
Seit neustem funktioniert dieser nicht mehr.

*Es tritt eine Fehlermeldung auf, beim analysieren des Rohlings, er sagt es sei keine leer cd im Laufwerk...vorher funktionierte er ohne Probleme...*

Wäre sehr froh, wenn mir jdm. weiter helfen könnte.

PS: Rohlinge und Board sind ok, andere Brenner funktionier...  

Mfg Chrisso


----------



## mercutio813 (17. April 2005)

welche software benutzt du denn zum brennen?


----------



## Chrisso (17. April 2005)

Hi, ich benutze Nero 6.3.1.25
Hoffe das ich bald wieder brennen kann :> 
Mfg Chrisso


----------

